# هل تعبير لم ارسل الا الي خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة يدل علي ان المسيح نبي لليهود فقط ؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يناير 2012)

*هل تعبير لم ارسل الا الي خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة يدل علي ان المسيح نبي لليهود فقط ؟ متي **15: 24 **ومرقس **7: 27*



*Holy_bible_1*



*الشبهة * 



في متى 15 :24 طلب التلاميذ من المسيح أن يصرف المرأة الكنعانية التي كانت تطلب منه شفاء ابنتها، فقال لهم: » 22وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَةً:«ارْحَمْنِي، يَا سَيِّدُ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ! اِبْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدًّا». 23فَلَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ. فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ:«اصْرِفْهَا، لأَنَّهَا تَصِيحُ وَرَاءَنَا!» 24فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ:«لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ».«، وهذا يعني أن رسالة المسيح خاصة باليهود كما سبق بيانه وفي هذا دليل على نفي الإلوهية عن السيد المسيح لأنه لو كان لو كان إلها لأجاب دعوتها لأنه رب الكنعانيين والفينيقيين والآشوريين والإسرائيليين.



*الرد * 



*في البداية وباختصار لو كان المسيح لليهود فقط فكيف يفسر المشككين ذهابه الي نواحي صور وصيدا وهي مدن اممية ؟*



*ولكن رد المسيح له مغزي اخر فهو يقصد شيئين مهمين اولا توضيح ايمان المراة الكنعانية فيعطي درس لليهود وثانيا ايضا بقبول الكنعاينة يفتح باب القبول للامم ويعدهم ليقبلوا ان يبشروا العالم كله بما فيهم الامميين * 
*فالمسيح يعد التلاميذ جيدا لانهم سوف يكونوا خميرة صالحة لبشارة العالم كله ولهذا يعدهم * 
*والتلاميذ خلفيتهم يهودية ويرفضون الاممين ويعتبرونهم اقل منهم ولهم غيره شديدة علي جنسهم ولكن المسيح هو مخلص العالم وحدد خطوات البشارة * 
سفر أعمال الرسل [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=54&chapter=1&q=يهودية+سامرة+ارض[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 8[/FONT]


*لكِنَّكُمْ 			سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ 			الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، 			وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي 			أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ **الْيَهُودِيَّةِ**وَالسَّامِرَةِ** 			وَإِلَى أَقْصَى **الأَرْضِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]



*ولكنه لن يفرض علي التلاميذ الذهاب الي العالم ولكن يريد ان يقدم لهم مثال حي علي ايمان امراة وليس رجل **( **لان اليهود يعتبروا النساء اقل من الرجال **) **واممية وليست يهودية **( **وايضا يعتبروهم اليهود اقل **) * 
*وبعد هذه الخلفية ندرس ماذا يقول متي البشير*
*انجيل متي **15*
*15: 21 **ثم خرج يسوع من هناك و انصرف الى نواحي صور و صيدا*
*فالكنعانية لم تاتي الي المسيح ولكن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الذي ذهب الي الامميين فهو ذهب الي نواحي صور وصيدا التي يسكنها الفينيقيين من اصل كنعاني فكانه يعلن انه يبحث عن اولاد لهم ايضا من الامم * 
إنجيل يوحنا [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]10[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]: 16[/FONT]


*وَلِي 			خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ 			الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ 			بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، 			وَتَكُونُ **رَعِيَّةٌ**وَاحِدَةٌ**وَرَاعٍ**وَاحِدٌ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]



*فالمسيح ليس بالكلام فقط ولكن بالفعل يوضح انه للعالم كله**.**والسيد المسيح ذهب بنفسه الي نواحي صور وصيداء وهو عالم بما سيحدث والسبب ان بعد نقاش الرب يسوع المسيح مع الكتبه والفريسيين علي موضوع غسل الايدي وعاتبهم المسيح علي حرفيتهم وتركهم للوصايا الافضل ويكرمونه بشفتيه اما قلبهم فمبتعد*
*فمن يقول انه كان قاسي واساء اليها هذه الكلمات تدينهم لانه هو الذي ذهب اليها في نواحيها  * 
*ولاحظ ان تلاميذه غير فاهمين فشرح لهم قليلا واراد ان يشرح لهم بمثال عملي * 
*ولهذا ذهب الي نواحي صور وصيداء* 



*15: 22 **و اذا امراة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت اليه قائلة ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود ابنتي مجنونة جدا*
*وهي امراه كنعانيه وهي يوجد فرع في جنسها فينيقيه وتقول له ارحمني يا ابن داود * 
*وهنا نجد صوره مختلفه تماما عن اليهود فاليهود يرفضوه ويريدوا ان يصتادوا عليه كلمه ليقتلوه ويرفضوا تحقيق النبوات فيه وهذه المراه الكنعانيه رغم انها مرفوضه من اليهود وتعتبر غريبه واقل في المكانه وعلي غير علم كثير بالنبوات مثل اليهود ولكن تلقبه بابن داود وبالطبع ابن داود هو المسيح المنتظر الذي قال عنه داود ربي * 
*سفر المزامير *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*110: 1*[/FONT]


*قَالَ 			الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT]*اجْلِسْ 			عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ 			مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]


 *فداود لقبه بربه ورغم ان هذا واضح في المسيح ولكن اليهود يرفضوه والامميه تقول له ان هو ابن داود اي المنتظر * 
*وهي تقدم له طلبته وهي ان ابنتها مريضه جدا * 
*وهنا واضح ايمانها بالمقارنه باليهود * 
*وقد يشكك البعض بان يسوع لم يعرف ايمانها ولكن ارجوا الرجوع الي ملف معني ابي اعظم مني ومفهوم المساواه ومنها المعرفه المطلقه * 
*وايضا يؤكد الكتاب ان يسوع يعلم الافكار التي في القلوب*
*إنجيل متى **9: 4*


*فَعَلِمَ 			يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ، فَقَالَ**: 			«**لِمَاذَا 			تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟*


*إنجيل متى **12: 25*


*فَعَلِمَ 			يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ**: 			«**كُلُّ 			مَمْلَكَةٍ مُنْقَسِمَةٍ عَلَى ذَاتِهَا 			تُخْرَبُ، وَكُلُّ مَدِينَةٍ أَوْ 			بَيْتٍ مُنْقَسِمٍ عَلَى ذَاتِهِ لاَ 			يَثْبُتُ*


*إنجيل متى **16: 8*


*فَعَلِمَ 			يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ**: 			«**لِمَاذَا 			تُفَكِّرُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ يَا 			قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ 			تَأْخُذُوا خُبْزًا؟*


*إنجيل لوقا **9: 47*


*فَعَلِمَ 			يَسُوعُ فِكْرَ قَلْبِهِمْ، وَأَخَذَ 			وَلَدًا وَأَقَامَهُ عِنْدَهُ،*


*اذا واضح ان الرب يسوع المسيح يعلم فكرها وايمانها وايضا فكر التلاميذ * 
*ولاجل معرفته بقوة ايمانها قرر ان*

*23 **فَلَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ**. **فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ**: «**اصْرِفْهَا، لأَنَّهَا تَصِيحُ وَرَاءَنَا**!»*
*ولاجل معرفته لم يجبها بكلمه فهو يريد ان يقدم درس لها وللتلاميذ ولليهود ايضا وكما كان يعرف يسوع حدث فالتلاميذ بدؤا يظهرون مشاعر ضد المحبه فقالوا له ان يصرفها وتعني ان ي**ز**جرها لان صوتها يزعجهم رغم ان كان من المتوقع لو كان عندهم شفقه ان يطلبوا منه ان يشفي ابنتها ولان فكرهم لازال مثل بقية اليهود ينظرون الي الامميين بانهم اقل في المكانه من اليهود فهم طلبوا منه ان يصرفها وبدل من ان يحولهم الي المحبه هم يريدوا ان يحولوه الي قاسي فاراد ان يظهر لهم نتيجة القسوه كيف تخزيهم*
*وكما قال ابونا تادرس يعقوب هو لم يجبها بكلمة لانه * 
*أولاً*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*عدم إجابته لها في البداية هو إعلان عن عمله الخلاصي، فقد جاء وسط بني إسرائيل وركّز غالبية أعماله وقوّاته على هذا الشعب، الذي تمتّع بالوعود والنبوّات والشرائع، حتى إذا ما رفضه يكون قد امتلأ كأسه، فيرفضه الرب، ليفتح الباب على مصراعيه للأمم*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*لقد ركّز على هذا الشعب في البداية ليكون الخميرة المقدّسة لتخمير العجين كلّه، خلال الكرازة والتبشير*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*ونحن لا ننكر أنه وإن رفضه اليهود لكن قلّة منهم كانوا التلاميذ والرسل الذين كرزوا في العالم*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
*ثانيًا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*كان صمت السيّد إلى حين يثير التلاميذ لكي يتقدّموا من أجلها*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*لقد أراد أن يكشف لهم رسالتهم أن يهتمّوا بالعالم الوثني المتألّم والفاقد وعيه الروحي وخلاصه*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT] 
*ثالثًا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*كان السيّد صامتًا في الخارج، لكن يده غير المنظورة تسند قلبها وإيمانها، وعيناه تترقّبان بفرح تواضعها الفائق*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*لقد أراد بصمته لا أن يتجاهلها، وإنما بالأحرى يزكّيها أمام الجميع*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*يقول القدّيس     أغسطينوس*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: [*[/FONT]*إذا كانت تشغف على الحصول على الرحمة صرخت وبجسارة قرعت، فظهر كأنه لم يسمعها*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*لم ترفضها الرحمة إلى النهاية، إنّما ما حدث كان لكي يُلهب رغبتها ويُظهر تواضعها*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*صرخت وكأن المسيح لا يسمعها، مع أنه كان يدبّر الأمر بهدوء*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*[619].] *[/FONT]*كما يقول*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: [*[/FONT]*كانت دائمة الصراخ، داومت على القرع، وكأنها سبق فسمعت قوله*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: "*[/FONT]*اسألوا تعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يفتح لكم*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*" (*[/FONT]*مت *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*7: 7)[620].]*[/FONT]



*فقال لها * 
*24 **فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ**: «**لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ**».*
*وهنا يشبه شعب اسرائيل بخراف ضاله وهذا بالطبع ليس اسائه الي اسرائيل ولكن قيلت كثيرا عن شعب اسرائيل في العهد القديم بل كانت تعتبر مدح*
*سفر صموئيل الثاني *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*24: 17*[/FONT]


*فَكَلَّمَ 			دَاوُدُ الرَّبَّ عِنْدَمَا رَأَى 			الْمَلاَكَ الضَّارِبَ الشَّعْبَ 			وَقَالَ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT]*هَا 			أَنَا أَخْطَأْتُ، وَأَنَا أَذْنَبْتُ، 			وَأَمَّا هؤُلاَءِ الْخِرَافُ فَمَاذَا 			فَعَلُوا؟ فَلْتَكُنْ يَدُكَ عَلَيَّ 			وَعَلَى بَيْتِ أَبِي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]


*سفر الملوك الأول *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*22: 17*[/FONT]


*فَقَالَ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT]*رَأَيْتُ 			كُلَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ مُشَتَّتِينَ عَلَى 			الْجِبَالِ كَخِرَافٍ لاَ رَاعِيَ 			لَهَا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*فَقَالَ 			الرَّبُّ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*لَيْسَ 			لِهؤُلاَءِ أَصْحَابٌ، فَلْيَرْجِعُوا 			كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ بِسَلاَمٍ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]


*سفر إرميا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*50: 6*[/FONT]


*كَانَ 			شَعْبِي خِرَافًا ضَالَّةً، قَدْ 			أَضَلَّتْهُمْ رُعَاتُهُمْ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*عَلَى 			الْجِبَالِ أَتَاهُوهُمْ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*سَارُوا 			مِنْ جَبَل إِلَى أَكَمَةٍ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*نَسُوا 			مَرْبَضَهُمْ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]


*فواضح من كلام رب المجد انه يتكلم عن الشعب بانه ضل مثل الخراف وفي هذه الحاله الراعي يحتاج الي من يشبه بكلاب الرعي الاليفه الغير شرسه لكي تساعده في جمع الخراف وحتي الان يتكلم الرب يسوع باسلوب مجازي*
*وهذا العدد الذي يعتبر البعض انه يثبت ان المسيح لليهود فقط فهو الحقيقة العكس فهو يثبت ان المسيح للعالم كله ولهذا خرج للامم وهو يوضح ايمان الامم بتكرا الكلام الذي في ذهن تلاميذه اليهود بانه لليهود فقط فهي لا يجب ان تقترب اليه ولكن عندما قال هذا وهي اثبتت ايمانها عمليا هو صحح مفهوم اليهود انه ليس فقط لليهود ولكن لكل الامم * 
*وهو اكد ذلك باعداد كثيرة **وقال علي سبيل المثال * 



*متي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5 *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5 *[/FONT]*طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*13 «*[/FONT]*أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ، وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ، إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجًا وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.
14 *[/FONT]*أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَل،*
*وهنا يوضح السيد المسيح ان الودعاء من الذين يتبعوه يرثون العالم * 
*والمسيحيين هم ملح الارض الذي بدونهم العالم ليس له طعم * 
*وايضا هم نور العالم كل العالم * 



*إنجيل متى *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*8*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 11*[/FONT]


*وَأَقُولُ 			لَكُمْ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*إِنَّ 			كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ 			وَالْمَغَارِب وَيَتَّكِئُونَ مَعَ 			إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ 			فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ،*



*إنجيل متى *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*12: 18*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*«*[/FONT]*هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 






*إنجيل متى *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*12: 21*[/FONT]
 *وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*». *[/FONT] 



*إنجيل متى *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*24: 14*[/FONT]
 *وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 



*إنجيل متى *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*26*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 13*[/FONT]


*اَلْحَقَّ 			أَقُولُ لَكُمْ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*حَيْثُمَا 			يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ 			الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا 			فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ تَذْكَارًا لَهَا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]



[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*إنجيل متى *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*28: 19*[/FONT]
 *فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 



*إنجيل مرقس *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*13*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 10*[/FONT]


*وَيَنْبَغِي 			أَنْ يُكْرَزَ أَوَّلاً بِالإِنْجِيلِ 			فِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]



*إنجيل مرقس *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*14*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 9*[/FONT]


*اَلْحَقَّ 			أَقُولُ لَكُمْ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*حَيْثُمَا 			يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ 			الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا 			فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ، تَذْكَارًا لَهَا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل مرقس *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*16*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 15*[/FONT]


*وَقَالَ 			لَهُمُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT]*اذْهَبُوا 			إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا 			بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]



*إنجيل لوقا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*24*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 47*[/FONT]


*وَأَنْ 			يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ 			وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ 			الأُمَمِ، مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]



*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 9*[/FONT]


*كَانَ 			النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ 			كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِيًا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]



*وينير لكل انسان في العالم وليس اليهود فقط * 



*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 10*[/FONT]


*كَانَ 			فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ 			بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 29*[/FONT]


*وَفِي 			الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ 			مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT]*هُوَذَا 			حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ 			الْعَالَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*!*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*3*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 16*[/FONT]


*لأَنَّهُ 			هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى 			بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ 			لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، 			بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ 			الأَبَدِيَّةُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*3*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 17*[/FONT]


*لأَنَّهُ 			لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى 			الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، 			بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*3*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 19*[/FONT]


*وَهذِهِ 			هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*إِنَّ 			النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، 			وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ 			أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ 			أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*4*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 42*[/FONT]


*وَقَالُوا 			لِلْمَرْأَةِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT]*إِنَّنَا 			لَسْنَا بَعْدُ بِسَبَبِ كَلاَمِكِ 			نُؤْمِنُ، لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ قَدْ 			سَمِعْنَا وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هذَا هُوَ 			بِالْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَسِيحُ مُخَلِّصُ 			الْعَالَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 14*[/FONT]


*فَلَمَّا 			رَأَى النَّاسُ الآيَةَ الَّتِي 			صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ قَالُوا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT]*إِنَّ 			هذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ النَّبِيُّ 			الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*!»*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 51*[/FONT]


*أَنَا 			هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ 			مِنَ السَّمَاءِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*إِنْ 			أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ 			يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*وَالْخُبْزُ 			الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي 			الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ 			الْعَالَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*7*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 7*[/FONT]


*لاَ 			يَقْدِرُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يُبْغِضَكُمْ، 			وَلكِنَّهُ يُبْغِضُنِي أَنَا، لأَنِّي 			أَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُ 			شِرِّيرَةٌ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*8*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 12*[/FONT]


*ثُمَّ 			كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT]*أَنَا 			هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*مَنْ 			يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي 			الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ 			الْحَيَاةِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*9*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 5*[/FONT]


*مَا 			دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ 			الْعَالَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]



*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*10*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 16*[/FONT]


*وَلِي 			خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ 			الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ 			بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، 			وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ 			وَاحِدٌ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]



*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*11*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 27*[/FONT]


*قَالَتْ 			لَهُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT]*نَعَمْ 			يَا سَيِّدُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*أَنَا 			قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ 			ابْنُ اللهِ، الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]



*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*17*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 18*[/FONT]


*كَمَا 			أَرْسَلْتَنِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ 			أَرْسَلْتُهُمْ أَنَا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ،*



*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*17*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 21*[/FONT]


*لِيَكُونَ 			الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِدًا، كَمَا أَنَّكَ 			أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا 			فِيكَ، لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا 			وَاحِدًا فِينَا، لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ 			أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*17*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 23*[/FONT]


*أَنَا 			فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا 			مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ، وَلِيَعْلَمَ 			الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي، 			وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]



*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*18*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 37*[/FONT]


*فَقَالَ 			لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT]*أَفَأَنْتَ 			إِذًا مَلِكٌ؟*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*» 			*[/FONT]*أَجَابَ 			يَسُوعُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			«*[/FONT]*أَنْتَ 			تَقُولُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*إِنِّي 			مَلِكٌ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*لِهذَا 			قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا، وَلِهذَا قَدْ 			أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ 			لِلْحَقِّ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*كُلُّ 			مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ 			صَوْتِي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]



*كل هذا الكم من الايات هو فقط عينه بسيطه جدا من كلمات رب المجد وتاكيد ان النبوات انه مخلص الارض كلها * 
*ولا احتاج ان اعلق عليها لانها واضحه جدا عن انه للعالم كله وارسل تلاميذه للعالم كله*
*وارجو مراجعة ملف * 
*هل المسيح لليهود فقط * 
*ولهذا كمالة الاعداد تظهر فعلا ايمانها فهي اتت وسجدت له * 
*15: 25 **فاتت و سجدت له قائلة يا سيد اعني*
*وهنا فعلت شيئ لم يفعله اليهود وهو السجود والخضوع له بعد ان اعلنت انه ابن داود القادر علي شفاء ابنتها وكل هذا قلوب التلاميذ لم تتعلم بالدرجه الكافيه بعد * 
*وهي تعلن وتقول له ياسيد اعني وهي مرحله وسطي فهو من شخص عادي الي ابن داود المستحق ان يسجد له ولقب سيد ويتبقي مرحله واحده وهي تتحقق بعد تجربه اقوي قليلا لتظهر التمسك فتنال ليس فقط طلبة الشفاء ولكن الخلاص*
*15: 26 **فاجاب و قال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين و يطرح للكلاب*
*وقد شرحت معني هذا العدد تفصيلا في ملف * 
*الرد علي شبهة هل شتم المسيح المرأة الكنعانية* 



*15: 27 **فقالت نعم يا سيد و الكلاب ايضا تاكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها * 
*15: 28 **حينئذ اجاب يسوع و قال لها يا امراة عظيم ايمانك ليكن لك كما تريدين فشفيت ابنتها من تلك الساعة * 
*فبعد ان سندها تدريجيا يعلن استحقاقها ليس فقط شفاء ابنتها بل تستحق التطويب العلني من رب المجد مباشره علي ايمانها وان نتيجه لايمانها نالت طلبتها * 
*فهي تحملت دقائق ونالت طلبتها فالرب كان حنون عليها بشده بالمقارنه بمريض بيت حسدا الذي ليس دقائق ولكن **38 **سنه ونال الشفاء فقط * 
*فمن يقول ان الرب كان قاسي عليها لايحكم حكم عادل بل هو بالحقيقه كان حنون جدا واعطاها اكثر مما طلبت فهي طلبت شفاء فنالت شفاء وتطويب عظيم ايضا  * 


*وبالطبع كما قدم كثيرين فالرب اصلح مفهوم تلاميذه واليهود عن الامم بانهم كلاب وخنازير فهو وضح ان بعضهم اعظم ايمان من اليهود انفسهم ويجب لتلاميذه ان يحترموهم ويعرفوا بانهم الكنيسه الجديده فهو اوضح في موقف قائد المئه وهو  قال لتلاميذه سابقا * 
*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*10: 16*[/FONT]


*وَلِي 			خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ 			الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ 			بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، 			وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ 			وَاحِدٌ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]


*فكان ذهاب المسيح الي صور وصيداء عن معرفه مسبقه بما سيحدث مع المراه الكنعانيه هو من خطوات اعداد تلاميذه لقبول الخراف الاخر الذي يعتقد اليهود انهم مثل الكلاب والخنازير ولكنه اوضح ان بعضهم ابناء وعظماء الايمان وهم خراف مثل تلاميذه وهو بحكمته فعل هذا لان طبيعة التلاميذ صعب تغييرها بسرعه وهو لايتبع اسلوب الاجبار بل اسلوب الاقناع  * 



*والمجد لله دائما*[/FONT]


----------



## جلفاوي (9 يناير 2012)

عبثا تحاول لي النصوص لتوافق هواك
يا سيدي قوله ((الا لخراف بيت اسرائيل )) واضح اي لنه خاص ببني اسرائيل ولا تحتاج لاي تفسير
يا سيدي تلمذوا جميع الامم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس عبارة مضافة وليست في الاصل و انت تعلم ذلك جيدا
يا سيد قوله ليس حسنا ان يطرح خبز البنين للكلاب عبارة واضحة ولا تستدعي تفسيرا فقد شبه باقي الشعوب بالكلاب .انتهى
يا سيدي ولي خراف اخرى ليست من هذا الحضير دي اسباط بني اسرائيل الاخرى و التي ليست في بيت المقدس التي كان بها سبطين فقط و العشرة الباقون كانوا في مكان آخر وهم المقصودون بليست من هذا الحضير
والمسيح لم يقل انه لكل الشعوب الا بعبارة واحدة على يد يوحنا في الاخر خالص هل هذا منطقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Thunder Coptic (9 يناير 2012)

جلفاوي قال:


> عبثا تحاول لي النصوص لتوافق هواك
> يا سيدي قوله ((الا لخراف بيت اسرائيل )) واضح اي لنه خاص ببني اسرائيل ولا تحتاج لاي تفسير
> يا سيدي تلمذوا جميع الامم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس عبارة مضافة وليست في الاصل و انت تعلم ذلك جيدا
> يا سيد قوله ليس حسنا ان يطرح خبز البنين للكلاب عبارة واضحة ولا تستدعي تفسيرا فقد شبه باقي الشعوب بالكلاب .انتهى
> ...


انتا قريت البحث ؟؟
اقرا وبعدين تعال ناقش


----------



## جلفاوي (9 يناير 2012)

طيب ممكن تعرفني حضرتك باسباط بني اسرائيل كام كانت ؟ واين كانت تعيش ؟ وكم سبط كان في بيت المقدس ؟
اعتبر دا طلب اخوي لو سمحت


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2012)

> يا سيدي تلمذوا جميع الامم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس عبارة مضافة وليست في الاصل و انت تعلم ذلك جيدا


*طيب لو ماثبتش دا بالنقد النصى من حقى انعتك انك انسان جاهل
الست تعلم ايها الفاشل ان هذة العبارة لا يوجد مخطوطة واحدة لانجيل متى لا يوجد فيها هذا النص
تعالى نشوف لجنة ال UBS 
**حذفت النص ولا اثبتته*​ *πορευθέντες οὖν μαθητεύσατε πάντα τὰ ἔθνη, βαπτίζοντες αὐτοὺς εἰς τὸ ὄνομα τοῦ πατρὸς καὶ τοῦ υἱοῦ καὶ τοῦ ἁγίου πνεύματος**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Aland, K., Black, M., Martini, C. M., Metzger, B. M., Wikgren, A., Aland, B., & Karavidopoulos, J. (2000; 2009). The Greek New Testament, Fourth Revised Edition (with apparatus); The Greek New Testament, 4th Revised Edition (with apparatus) (Mt 28:19). Deutsche Bibelgesellschaft; Stuttgart*.
​ .
*اكبر علماء فى النقد النصى وضعوا النص فى نسختهم ولم يكتبوا اى تعليقات نصية عليه
وياتى اشباه جهلة يقولك لا دا نص مضاف
اذهب للجحيم*


----------



## جلفاوي (10 يناير 2012)

اقتباس (*اذهب للجحيم*)
شكرا اخي الفاضل وساذهب اليه لالقي عليك نظرة هناك يوما ما


----------



## david201050 (10 يناير 2012)

لان هو الشعب اللي كان موجود ف وقتها


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يناير 2012)

متعوبون  ومساكين   أتباع  نبي  الســـــرقـــات  الفـــكرية والاقــــتباسات  و  المزايــــدات..
إعذروهم  فى   لفهم .......ودورانهم  ومناوراتهم  وإستماتتهم   فى  سبيل   إيجاد  مشروع  ومشروعية  لنبي السرقات  العقائدية والمزايدات الدينية  ومنتحل حقوق الملكية  الفكرية   فكلما   إنفضحوا  كلما  زاد  سعارهم  لتشويه النصوص والكتب  لتأؤيلها  لما  يخدر ضمائرهم...
نصوص نهايات متى  إفتروا عليها زيفا وزورا وزعموا أنها مضافة  - بلادليل  لهم إلا الافتراء.
نصوص  سفر الاعمال الاصحاح الاول هل هى مضافة ؟؟ ألآيات التى يوصي فيها الرب تلاميذه  بالشهاده له فى جميع أمم العالم. هل هى مضافة أيضا؟؟؟!!
هل يصدقون  أن      المسيح  بكونه نبيا -  دعنا نقبل  جدلا كونه  مجرد نبيا  من الله-   يصد  الآتين اليه من  نساء ورجال  من غير  شعب اسرائيل  -آتين  الى التوحيد والتوبة والايمان  فيصدهم ويزجرهم ويمنع إعتناقهم دينه    ويطلب منهم أن ينتظروا    ستمائة سنة اخرى. ويشتمهم  وينعتهم  بال كلاب...  هذا   الهراء  هو مصادرة  للنصوص والمعانى والسيناريو والحوار  التسلسلى للقصص الانجيلي  وحجر  على السياق ..  يعنى بالعربي  كده  تلاكيك 
وقلتها  قبلا   تماحيك  وتصيّـــــــــيــــــــد...
مسيحنا  يا   ..  أسطوات 
مـــــــــــــســـــــــــيح  أفــــــــعـــــــال  ووقائع   وحــــقــــائـــق .....   لا  مسيح   شعارات   ونصوص  وألفاظ  حرفية.
عقيدتنا  لا تؤخذ بجزء من   أيه  أو  جزء من  موقف  ...  بل الكتاب كله.
 يا  إســـــــــــــطـــــــــــــــاوات::::
اليهود  (شعب  الله المختار قديما) شعب إؤتمن  على   الوحى إلإلهى   والتوحيد  وإشارات  الفداء -.. ..لكنهم ليسوا  شعب الله الاوحد... بل شعب مؤتمن لاعداد البشرية كلها من خلالهم لقبول   المسيح المخلص  الاله المتجسد للفداء.
المسيح  يا  أمه ما أنا بقارئ  -وجه الويلات   للفريسييون والكتبة   فى  متى  23  ولا أدرى هل  سيفترون ويزعمون أنها  مضافة  كعادتهم !!-  لانهم  أخذوا مفاتيح الملكوت - فما دخلوا  هم   ولا  تركوا الداخلين    يدخلون
فهل  يُعقل  أو يُقبل الاستدلال بأن  المسيح  ينهى عن  خلق ويأتى بمثله؟؟؟
حتى  فى العهد اليهودى    كان كل الشعوب  ينضمون للشعب المختار بإعتناقهم لهذه العقيده 
مثال   أآرون اليبوسي الذى أخذ منه   داود الحقل  بيع وشراء فى   جبل الهيكل   لبناء هيكل سليمان الشهير.
- أوريــــــا الحـــــثي  القائد الذى  تزوج داود زوجته  هو  حثي من بنى حث  و.... وغيرهم
+++   المسيح أيضا  فى الانجيل بحسب متى  الاصحاح 23  
ويل  لكم  أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤؤن (المنافقون) لانكم  تطوفون البحر والبر  لتكتسبوا  دخيلا واحدا ومتى حصل  تجعلونة إبنا لجهنم أكثر منكم مضاعفا))   -زى ما  أمه ماأنا بقارئ  ما بيعملوا مع محترفي لعبة كرة القدم  من الاجانب كده
يستميتون  ليروجوا لهم  ((منتج الندامة)) فمتى حصل المراد  صار أخس وأسفل منهم أضعافا مضاعفة -ولا يفوتنى ذكر  سعيهم المحموم فى سجون الولايات المتحده ومعتقلاتها مع  محبوسين ومجرمىن جنائيين فى سجون الولا يات المتحده ليحولونهم الى شياطين متجسدة.  ..ذات باع طويل فى الاجرام والارهاب  لصالح الاجرام الحقيقي...
ولا يفوتنى ان أذكر واقعه  سفر  أعمال الرسل فى الاصحاح الرابع عشر والخامس عشر (هل سيشككون فى صحتها؟؟) من  وجود  بعض معتنقي المسيحية الناشئين من  اليهود المتزمتين  أثاروا إستشكالية   ضرورة تهود الامم الوثنية أولا  قبل قبولهم فى كنيسة المسيح مما  يجزم هنا  بكون   قبول الاممين الوثنين الاغراب  لاعتناق اليهودية  جائزا  أو  مقبولا  فى تلك الاؤنة.
اذا الشعب الاسرائيلي  كان   رغم انغلاقه الشديد  الا  انه يقبل معتنقي اليهودية ويحولهم الى  يهود اسرائيلين -  افلا يقبل العقل  بالاولى  جدا  ان يقبل المسيح  الاتين اليه من  الوثنيين ؟  وهو ما حصل  فعلا فى السياق واقعا تاريخيا  لا يماطل فيه  الا  من فى قلبه    غرض  بل قل مرض .. وسلام على من اتبع الهدى. 
المسيح ..قبل(accepted)  المراءة الكنعانية   فعلا وواقعا وتاريخا  راسخا بالنصوص الالهية وبالتقاليد المتوارثة شفاها المتواتره  .. وما  قاله    أولا من  قول  ظاهره الجفاف  والقسوة باديا ظاهرا  لا  يحق ولا يليق ولا يجوز   للمزايدين على التوحيد - المناورين المراوغين فى الحق - المفترين  على الدين الحق الحقيقي - أن ينسبوه للمسيح  -  وهو من  هو-ولو سايرناهم  جدلا  أنه مجرد نبي  فلا  يقبل عقل سليم أن ينسبون القول  -بسب المسيح للمرأءة وقومها  وتلقيبها صريحا بالكلاب - مطلقا  مرسلا   فهذا لا يليق  بشرف النبوة التى يزعمونها .  
فالمسيح هنا حسب ما يتبدى  للعين المحايدة الموضوعية  -إذا تعمقنا وتمعنا  فى السيناريو -السياق- ناهيك عن الاجماع الكاسح لكل التفاسير المسيحية للسياق-,>>>>>
  المسيح يتعرض مستنكرا متهكما  لنظرة متعصبي اليهود   للاغيار  ...  من الامم  ...
 وهو ما زاد  رجال الدين وزمرة الاصوليين اليهود  انذاك    حنقا   وغيظا وعداء لانهم عرفوا كونه يتهكم عليهم ويفند  افترااءاتهم.
تماما  كما  تظاهر  بسؤال  الناموسي  الذى  قام  ليجربه      لـــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــاذا تدعونى  صالحا  . ليس أحدا صالحا الا واحد  وهو الله؟؟؟  ليخبرهم أنه هو  هو الله الكلى الصلاح
 ختام الكلام   :  التجرد  والموضوعية  شئ... ووجود  غرض  خبيث شئ  آخر ...نطلب من المسيح الذى خلق عينان للاعمى فى الاصحاح التاسع من الانجيل بحسب يوحنا أن يخلق لهؤلاء  بصيرة روحية لقلوبهم وعقولهم عوض ما طمسوه    بسبب سعيهم المحموم لإعادة صياغة  الحق باطلا  والباطل حقا+


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يناير 2012)

++++++++++++++++++    طلب  إنسانى 
  رجاءا خاصا حارا  من شخص    (((إتهمتوه أنه عبثا يحاول أن يلوى النصوص)))
إلى من يزعمون أن لديهم  الرؤية السليمة  لنصوص كتابنا   الإلهى المقدس المعصوم المفترى عليه
تفضلوا   إهدونا بتفاسيركم  المخلصة  لهذه النصوص   مع الشكر

متي 5 
5 طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ.
13 «أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ، وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ، إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجًا وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ.
14 أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَل،

إنجيل متى 8: 11
وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَالْمَغَارِب وَيَتَّكِئُونَ مَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ،



إنجيل متى 12: 18
«هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ. 



إنجيل متى 12: 21
وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ». 

إنجيل متى 24: 14
وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى. 



إنجيل متى 26: 13

اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ تَذْكَارًا لَهَا».



) إنجيل متى 28: 19
فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 



إنجيل مرقس 13: 10


وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُكْرَزَ أَوَّلاً بِالإِنْجِيلِ فِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ.



إنجيل مرقس 14: 9


اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ، تَذْكَارًا لَهَا».
إنجيل مرقس 16: 15


وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا.



إنجيل لوقا 24: 47


وَأَنْ يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ، مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ.



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 9


كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِيًا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.

إحنا برضه اللى بلوى  النصوص  أو  من الذى يجتزئ  ويهلل النصوص ويقتطع  ويصادر ؟؟؟من يا أمه ما أنا بقارئ؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يناير 2012)

إعتبارا  من  تجديد    الهيكل   فى عصر  زوروبابل ومدينة أورشليم فى عصور  عزرا  ونحميا  تم إنتداب أعيان كل سبط من الاسباط الاثنى  عشر ليسكنوا  فى أورشليم  ممثلين السبط الذى ينتمون إليه  فسقطت   التهاليس  التى  يخترف بها  المخرف المخترف الذى إدعى ان كلام المسيح فى بيت المقدس ويقصد بلاد اخرى  وقرى مجاورة  فقط لاغير 
انا شخصيا  معجب بهذه الابتكارات  فأشد المهرطقين شططا  وإبتداعا  لم يك ليخطر على باله  هذه التدليسات
من الان الذى  يفبرك  ويلوى الاعناق ويفسر  على  هواه  يا      من  هوى.


----------

